# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Hepatiti B.Rreziqet,perhapja, kurimi.

## Mina

Te nderuar prinder! Vaksinoni femijet dhe veten tuaj qe te mbroheni nga Hepatiti B (verdheza).

Hepatiti B vjen si rrufeja dhe vepron me djallezi.
Moto e FUSHATES IMUNIZUESE KOMBETARE eshte;
"Si te mbrohemi nga Hepatiti B"

Cfar eshte semundja e Hepatitit B?
Hepatiti B eshte semundje virusale infektive, qe demton melcine e zeze.

Cilat jane menyrat e transmetimit te virusit?
-Nga nena, mbartese e virusit, ne femijen e porsalindur.
-Ne kontakt te afert, ne familje, konvikt, ushtri, shkolla etj.
-Infektimi eshte i mundshem kur perdoren nga shume njerez kreheri, furcja e dhembeve, makine-brisk rroje, gershere dhe pajisje te tjera qe demtojne qofte edhe minimalisht teresine e lekures.
-Me kontakt seksual, tipike per te rinjte qe jane ne rritje.
-Neprmjet rruges se gjakut, tatuazh, shpim veshesh, perdorim narkotikesh, manipulim me instrumenta jo sterile.

Cilat jane pasojat?
-Infeksion akut.
-Mbartje kronike.
-Hepatit aktiv kronik.
-Cirroza.
-Kancer i melcise se zeze.

Cila eshte zgjidhja?
Imunizim efektiv nepermjet vaksinimit qe te mbron nga semundja.

Cfar perfaqson vaksina Engerix B?
Vaksine e fituar me rruge geno-inxhinierike, pa grimca virusale, e cila nuk mund te infektoje.
Aplikohen tre doza:
-Doza e pare, dite e zgjedhur me deshire.
-Doza e dyte, pas nje muaji.
-Doza e trete, gjashte muaj pas marrjes se dozes se pare.
Imunitet i qendrushem arrihet pas aplikimit te tri dozave.

Kush eshte i vaksinuar?
Te gjithe femijet e lindur pas qershor 1994, d.m.th. te gjithe femijet nen 8 vjec.

Kush e merr vendimin per t'u vaksinuar?
Ky eshte imunizim i rekomanduar- per rrjedhoje vendimin e merrni vete ju prinder.

Kush e ben imunizimin (vaksinen)?
Vaksina mund te behet prane cdo qendre shendetesore.

Kush duhet te vaksinohet?
Te gjithe mbi moshen 8 vjec.

----------


## angel82

Ide e mire per sensibilizimin.
Une praktikoj ne nje klinike dentare si pjese e studimeve te mia dhe shume here kam menduar se sa pak i9nformacion kemi pas per Hepatitin b
Rrofsh, je flori per kete ide.

----------


## ALBA

Dje ne disa stacone televizive te Gjermanit, dha nje njoftim qe Shqiperia ,jugu i Italis jugu i Spanjes dhe disa shtete ne europe,ishin te prekur nga hepatitis B.Ju njoftoj se ata qe duan te vizitojn Shqiperin kete vit,duhen patjeter te vaksinohen,sepse ka shume rezik qe te preken nga kjo semundje.Ne menyre te pakuptueshme, disa tallen me mesazhin e nje afisheje ku shkruhet se "Hepatiti B sherohet po aq sa SIDA". Ne pergjithesi, njerezit shkojne te nje mjek vetem kur ndiejne dhimbje te forta dhe shume pak jane ata qe kontrollohen sistematikisht, per te parandaluar nje semundje qe mund te godase befasisht duhemi te vaksinohemi sa me pare,e megjithese kushton por ,do kushtente mijera here me shume sikur mos te vaksinohemi.

Me respekt Alba

----------


## kristal

Njoftim por cfare te njoftojme,nese nuk e dime te pyesim.

E nderuar anetare e ketij forumi qe je munduar te njoftoshe dhe nga ana tjeter te hapesh panik, pa ditur se cfare do te thote hepatit B menyren se si merret e si trasmetohet nga nje person tek tjetri.

E nderuara anetare forumi, hepatiti B nuk merret me frymemarrje te lutem, merret me ane te gjakut ose maredhenjeve seksuale.

E dyta hapatiti B nuk eshte bakter por virus keshtu qe duhet te harrojme se nuk ka menyre parandaluese nga menyra se si e ke shprehur. Edhe njehere hepatiti B shkaketohet nga virusi me te njejtin emer. 


Me respekt kristali

----------


## Artur_1985

Kristal!Perse mundohesh te ulesh  ato qe ka then Alba.Ajo qe eshte dhen dje ne disa stacione televizive te Gjermanit eshte me se e vertet.Dhe Alba nuk po sjell panik,por po njofton njerzit te vaksinohet para se te marin rrugat per ne Atdhe.

Ja cfar thot nje artikull ne gazeten" koha jone" per vaksinimin e popullsise ShqipetarePse nuk vaksinohemi

Bluzat e bardha i gjejne shkaqet ne kulturen e manget mjekesore te popullsise, por edhe ne kujdesin e pamjaftueshem te shtetit. Ne Fier, si kudo ne Shqiperi, shume njerez nuk dine cfare eshte verdheza, cfare eshte Hepatiti B, cfare pasojash sjell. Ne pergjithesi, njerezit shkojne te nje mjek vetem kur ndiejne dhimbje te forta dhe shume pak jane ata qe kontrollohen sistematikisht, per te parandaluar nje semundje qe mund te godase befasisht. Pyesni nje mjek te infeksionit: sa paciente ka konsultuar per vaksinen kunder Hepatitit B. Pergjigjja e sinqerte e tij eshte: sa gishtat e nje dore. Nga ana tjeter, propaganda qe shteti ka bere per kete fushate vaksinimi kunder Hepatitit B eshte gati e vaket; disa here me shume eshte publikuar ndryshimi i prefiksit telefonik te disa qyteteve. Dhe arsyeja e ketij publikimi te manget duket se lidhet edhe me nje fakt: ndoshta per here te pare ne Shqiperi, nje vaksine nuk jepet falas. Nje farmaciste, ne qender te qytetit, tregon se disa njerez kane shkuar ta blejne vaksinen anti-hepatit, por jane terhequr kur kane mesuar per cmimin. Eshte e vertete: per nje familje me 5 anetare, cmimi i vaksines eshte i paperballueshem. Se pari, eshte e domosdoshme qe cdo person tu nenshtrohet analizave, te cilat ne nje laborator privat kushtojne 23 mije leke te vjetra. Analizat duhet te behen patjeter per te konstatuar nese je i prekur nga semundja e verdhezes (nese rezulton i prekur, ndalohet te besh vaksinen, por duhet te fillosh menjehere nje trajtim mjekesor te vecante dhe, per te thene te verteten, te nderlikuar). Mandej, nese e ke kapercyer testin laboratorik, drejtohesh ne farmaci. Jane 3 vaksinat anti-hepatit dhe vetem e fundit jepet falas. Cdonjera nga dy vaksinat e tjera kushton 27 mije leke te vjetra (e dyta behet nje muaj pas se pares dhe vaksina e trete gjashte muaj pas vaksines se pare). Pra, vetem nje personi do t'i kushtonte 60 mije leke deri ne 77 mije leke vaksinimi per mbrojtjen nga Hepatiti B. Me fjale te tjera, nje familje me 5 vete do te duhej te konsumonte te pakten 300 mije leke per te qene e sigurte ndaj nje fatkeqesie te se ardhmes. E dime te gjithe se shume familje mezi sigurojne buken e gojes, keshtu qe nuk mund ta cojne nder mend te vaksinohen ndonjehere me pagese. Ne keto kushte, qytetaret ne Fier, por jo vetem atje, jane te kercenuar seriozisht nga nje semundje vdekjeprurese. Dhe te lene ne meshire te fatit nga shteti i tyre, qe nuk merr persiper te pakten te mbuloje nje pjese te pageses se vaksines. Jo se do te vdesin te gjithe, por mjere kujt do t'i "trokase" fati i keq! 

Gentjan Ruko 


Pershendetje nga Arturi

----------


## Asteroid

Alba D, hepatiti B eshte nje semundje qe ekziston prej dekadash nuk eshte se u shfaq sot, prandaj mos perhap panik te kote !

Vaksina kunder Hepatit B keshillohet me shume per ata njerez qe duhet te udhetojne ne vendet ku ka iperendemi te Hepatitit B.

----------


## shkodrane82

*Njohuri fillestare* 
1. Hepatit = inflamacion i mëlçisë; shoqërohet me vdekje të hepatociteve.
2. Zverdhja (ikteri) është një nga shenjat e sëmundjes dhe është pasojë e kolestazës intrahepatike.
3. Gjithashtu shihen dhimbje barku, diarre, dobësi, mungesë oreksi, ethe.
4. Transaminazat janë të rritura. Transaminazat janë enzima të citoplazmës që çlirohen në gjak kur qelizat hepatike vdesin.


* Hepatiti fulminant (hepatiti i rrufeshëm)* 
1. Hepatit fulminant = pamjaftueshmëri akute e mëlçisë.
2. Hepatiti fulminant është komplikim i hepatitit akut, zhvillohet brenda 4 javësh zakonisht. Mund të paraprihet nga infeksioni me viruset e hepatitit, barnat (p.sh. izoniazidi), helmet, sëmundja Wilson.
3. Diagnoza: vihet kur hepatiti komplikohet nga encefalopatia dhe nivelet e protrombinës ulen shumë.
4. Trajtimi: transplant urgjent i mëlçisë.

*Hepatiti viral* 
1. Viruset shkaktare janë viruset e hepatitit (HAV, HBV, HCV, delta-virusi, HEV), si dhe viruse të tjera si CMV, EBV, HSV, etj.
2. Diagnoza: Analiza serologjike + transaminaza të rritura.

----------


## shkodrane82

*Hepatiti A:*
      a. Shkaktohet nga virusi i hepatitit A, një picornavirus i njohur si HAV (Hepatitis A Virus).
      b. Përhapet me rrugë fekalo-orale. d.m.th., infeksioni merret nëpërmjet ngrënies të ushqimeve të infektuara.
      c. Inkubacioni = 2 deri 6 javë; transaminazat rrinë të rritura për rreth 4 javë.
      d. Hepatiti A ka vdekshmëri të ulët, rrallë përparon në hepatit fulminant, dhe tek fëmijët mund të jetë krejt asimptomatik.
      e. Serologjia: Antikorpet IgM anti-HAV arrijnë kulmin në javën e parë të sëmundjes, dhe niveli i tyre pastaj ulet brenda 3 - 6 muajsh; prania e IgM kundër HAV vendos diagnozën e hepatitit A akut. Antikorpet IgG anti-HAV rrinë të rritura për shumë vjet dhe janë bartëse të imunitetit.
      f. Trajtimi i hepatitit A: Ushqim normal, pa e tepruar. Pacienti nuk duhet të pijë alkool, nuk duhet të bëjë punë të rënda, dhe duhet të shtrihet në shtrat nëse dëshiron. Pacienti duhet vëzhguar për komplikime, si dehidrim, hepatit fulminant, etj.

----------


## shkodrane82

*Hepatiti B:*
      a. Shkaktohet nga virusi i hepatitit B, një hepadnavirus i njohur si HBV (Hepatitis B Virus).
      b. Përhapet nëpërmjet seksit, shiringave, dhe nga nëna shtatzanë tek bebja (njësoj si virusi HIV i SIDAs).
      c. Inkubacioni = 2 deri në 6 muaj. Transaminazat janë më të larta se në hepatitin A dhe rrinë të rritura për rreth 3 muaj.
      d. 1-2% e të sëmurëve bëhen bartës kronikë të virusit; përqindja është më e lartë në të sëmurët me mangësi imune dhe në fëmijët; deri në 90% e bebeve të lindura nga nënat me hepatit B bëhen bartës kronikë. Bartësit kronikë kanë rrezik të shtuar për cirrozë dhe kancer të mëlçisë. Më pak se 1% e infeksioneve akute me HBV përparojnë në hepatit fulminant (mortalitet 60%). Infeksioni me HBV mund të shoqërohet me artrit, glomerulonefrit, poliarterit nodoz.
      e. Serologjia: si antigjenet e virusit B ashtu dhe antitrupat e drejtuar ndaj tyre mund të maten: (i) HBsAg është antigjen kapsular i virusit B (Hepatitis B surface Antigen); HBsAg shfaqet para rritjes të transaminazave dhe qëndron i rritur gjatë kohës të sëmundjes; prania e HBsAg pas zhdukjes të simptomave do të thotë që i sëmuri po e bart virusin kronikisht. (ii) Anti-HBs është antitrup i drejtuar ndaj HBsAg. Antitrupat anti-HBs shfaqen pas zhdukjes të antigjenit kapsular nga serumi; shfaqja e antitrupave anti-HBs do të thotë që infeksioni u mund. Anti-HBs gjithashtu është antitrupi që shfaqet pas vaksinimit. (iii) Antigjeni HBcAg (antigjen jokapsular) nuk shihet në serum por antitrupat anti-HBc fillojnë e rriten shpejt pas shfaqjes të HBsAg. Prania e antitrupave IgM anti-HBc do të thotë që kemi të bëjmë me hepatit B akut ose me keqësim të hepatitit kronik; niveli i antitrupave IgM anti-HBc qëndron i rritur për 3 deri 6 muaj. Antitrupat IgG anti-HBc qëndrojnë të rritur për jetë pas infeksionit me virusin e hepatitit B. (iv) HBeAg është një antigjen viral që shihet vetëm në serumet që janë pozitivë për HBsAg; HBeAg është një formë e sekretuar e antigjenit HBcAg dhe prania e HBeAg do të thotë që virusi po shumëzohet me shpejtësi. Kur HBeAg qëndron i rritur për më shumë se 3 muaj shanset e kthimit në hepatit kronik rriten. Shfaqja e antitrupave anti-HBe shpesh pason zhdukjen e HBeAg. (v) HBV DNA: prania e materialit gjenetik të virusit shkon paralel me praninë e HBeAg, porse prania e HBV DNA është më sensitive dhe më specifike sesa prania e HBeAg. 
      f. Trajtimi i hepatitit B: Ushqim normal, pa e tepruar. Pacienti nuk duhet të pijë alkool, nuk duhet të bëjë punë të rënda, dhe duhet të shtrihet në shtrat nëse dëshiron. Pacienti duhet vëzhguar për komplikime, si dehidrim, hepatit fulminant, etj. Barnat që mund të përdoren për hepatitin B janë interferoni alfa dhe lamivudina.

----------


## shkodrane82

*Hepatiti C:*
      a. Shkaktohet nga virusi i hepatitit C, një virus i përbërë nga një fije acidi ribonukleik dhe i ngjashëm me flaviviruset.
      b. Përhapet me shiringa. Rreziku i transmetimit me rrugë seksuale ose nga nëna tek fetusi është i vogël. Transmetimi nëpërmjet gjirit nuk është i dokumentuar.
      c. Inkubacioni = 6 - 7 javë.
      d. Hepatiti C shpesh nuk ka shumë simptoma; transaminazat ulen dhe rriten herë pas here dhe 80% e rasteve përfundojnë me hepatit kronik.
      e. Serologjia: ELISA për antitrupat anti-HCV nuk është shumë sensitive dhe ka specicitet rreth 50%; RIBA (recombinant immunoblot assay) ka specificitet më të lartë; prania e antitrupave anti-HCV me RIBA do të thotë infeksion aktiv por nganjëherë personat RIBA-pozitivë nuk kanë HCV RNA në serum (HCV RNA matet me PCR); prania e antitrupave anti-HCV pa HCV RNA do të thotë infeksion i pasuar me shërim të plotë.
      f. Trajtimi i hepatitit C: Interferon alfa + ribavirinë.
* Hepatiti D (agjenti delta):*
      a. Virusi i hepatitit D është një virus gjysmak prej acidi ribonukleik që shkakton infeksion vetëm në praninë e virusit të hepatitit B; virusi D ka nevojë për kapsulën e prodhuar nga virusi B.
      b. Kur të sëmurët me hepatit B kronik infektohen me virusin D sëmundja mund të keqësohet shpejt, me hepatit të rrufeshëm ose me përparim të shpejtë në cirrozë.
*Hepatiti E:*
      a. Virus prej RNA-je i ngjashëm me caliciviruset.
      b. Përhapet me rrugë fekalo-orale, dhe nëpërmjet ujit të pijshëm të ndotur.
      c. Sëmundja e shkaktuar nga virusi E është e lehtë dhe nuk shkakton infekssion kronik.
      d. Tek gratë shtatzana mortaliteti i hepatitit E është i lartë (rreth 10-20%).

----------


## shkodrane82

*Hepatiti granulomatoz* 
1. Shkaktohet nga tuberkulozi,
2.funget (Coccidioides, Candida, Aspergillus), sarkoidoza, brucella, rickettsia, sifilizi, leptospiroza.
3. Diagnoza: biopsi.
4. Trajtimi: Sipas shkakut: antibiotikë ose antifungalë, ose prednizon për sarkoidozë.

*Hepatiti alkoolik* 
1. Alkooli është shkaktari numër 1 i sëmundjeve të mëlçisë në USA.
2. Shenjat/simptomat: verdhëz, eritemë palmare, kontrakturë Dupuytren, teleangiektazi, gjinekomasti, etj.
3. Diagnoza: shenjat klinike, rritja e transaminazave, AST (GOT) afërsisht 2 herë sa ALT (GPT).
4. Trajtimi: Ndalim i alkoolit; cirroza trajtohet me transplant.

* Hepatiti autoimun* 
1. Tipi I prek gratë e reja, shoqërohet ne antitrupa ANA, anti-muskulaturë e lëmuar.
2. Tipi II prek fëmijët, zakonisht ata me prejardhje mesdhetare; shoqërohet me antitrupa anti-LKM (anti-liver-kidney-muscle, kundër-mëlçisë- veshkës-muskulit).
3. Shenjat dhe simptomat: verdhëz, etj., si në hepatitet e tjera.
4. Trajtimi: prednizon, azatioprinë.

----------


## angeldust

Tamam ne kohe... i kam ne test per nje jave keto hepatitet  :ngerdheshje: 

Sapo po lexoja dicka ne msn.com...

Pamela Anderson thote qe hepatiti C me te cilin u diagnostikua ne 2001 do ta vrase per nje dekade ose 15 vjet nqs. eshte me fat. "Eshte e trishte por megjithate ndjehem e gezuar. Per njefare arsyeje, melcia ime po behet pak me e shendetshme kohet e fundit" - i ka thene ajo US weekly.

Hepatiti C shkakton inflamacion te melcise, qe mund te sjelle cirroze, kancer te melcise, dhe deshtim te plote te saj. Rreth 3.9 milion Amerikane e kane kete semundje. Megjithate Pamela nuk po merr injeksionet me interferon, qe perdoren shpesh ne pacientet e hepatitit. Doktoresha e saj homeopathologe Wendy Hewland i thote revistes qe ka bere nje ilac te vecante posacerisht per Pamin te cilin ajo po e perdor si nje metode alternative mjekesore.

Prandaj ndoshta aktorja e famshme 36-vjecare anulloi planet per t'u martuar me Kid Rock, dhe vendosi t'i kushtoje kohe maredhenies se saj me femijet dhe me ish-bashkeshortin Tommy Lee per te cilin thote se e do ende shume dhe mund te lere menjane gjithe rremujen qe ka ndodhur mes te dyve.

Per me shume dhe me gjate mund te lexoni ketu:

http://entertainment.msn.com/news/ar...px?news=138180

----------


## inter_forever

Pershendetje !
Kam  degjuar  shpesh  qe  flitet  per HEPATIT  A  ,  apo  HEPATITET  ne  pergjithesi .
A  mund  te  me  shpjegoje  njeri  se  cfare  semundjesh  jane ?

----------


## Zani

Hepatiti A eshte semundje e lehte qe kalon ne me te shumten e rasteve ne menyre inaparente.Sherohet pa asnjelloj problemi.Shume shume rralle mund te shkaktoje komplikacione tek foshnjat dhe femijet.Ne AL mund te kene kaluar rreth 70-80% Hepatit A.Semundja transmetohet ne menyre fekal-orale.

Hepatiti B eshte relativisht i rrezikshem.Ne 60-70% te rasteve infektiomi kalon ne menyre inaparente,ne pjesen tjeter shfaqet verdheza me simptomat e veta.90% e rasteve sherohen pa problem duke fituar imunitet per gjithe jeten.10% kalojne ne menyre kronike,keta paciente jane infektues.Nga ky 10% nje pjese e mire e hedh pa probleme,nje pjese me e vogel zhvillon cirroze te melcise me te gjitha pasojat e veta.Transmetohet nepermjet gjakut.Ne AL mund te jene rreth 10-20% te prekur nga virusi,sigurisht sipas shifrave me lart vetm 10% e tyre dmth 1-2% e popullsise jane infektues potenciale.Shifrat epidemiologjike jane pak a shume me hamendje dhe duke u nisur nga statistikat qe ka per Evropen juglindore.


Hepatiti C eshte semundje m....
shumica e kalojne ne menyre kronike dhe u shkaterrohet melcia.Zirroza qe zhvillohet tek 30-50% e te prekurve pervecse kufizon aftesite e melcise te kryeje funksionet e veta,ka rrezik te larte per te zhvilluar karcinome hepatocelulare.Transmetimi njelloj si B.

Hepatiti B dhe C transmetohen 100 here me kollaj se virusi HIV.

Hepatiti D ekziston vetem ne bashkejetese me Hep B.Infektimi prej te dyve ka prognoze me te keqe se vetem infektimi me B.


Hep E e kam lexuar vetem ne shkolle por praktikisht eshte gje e rralle.Gjithashtu haset ne koekzistence me Hep B ose C me duket.


 Kjo eshte nje teme e rendesishme per shqiptaret per vete prevalencen qe kane keto semundje ne AL.

Keshilloj cdo lexues te beje analizat serologjike per Hepatit dhe nese ato per A dhe B dalin negative,te vaksinohen sa me pare.Kundra Hep C fatkeqesisht nuk ka vaksine akoma.

Sic e shikoni nuk duhet ruajtur vetem kundra HIV.Hepatitet jane nje rrezik i madh potencial per vete jeten e njeriut si dhe te njerezve qe e rrethojne.Beni kujdes.Tingellon si shprehje banale dhe propagande e Shoqates se planifikimit familjar,por perdorni profilaktike.

----------


## inter_forever

Faleminderit  Zani  per  informacionin !|
Eshte  me  te  vertete  e  habitshme  qe  i  kushtohet  kaq  pak  rendesi  HEPATITEVE . 
Kjo  ndodh  ndoshta  ngaqe  vemendja  eshte  perqendruar  tekl  AIDS . 
Pyetjen  me  lart  e  bera  sepse  nje  darke  ne  mes  miqsh ,  nje  djale  mjek  italian  ne  muhabet  e  siper  me  tha  qe  pothuajse  te  gjithe  ''LINDORET ''  ,  pra  emigrantet  nga  vendet  e  evropes  lindore , kane  kaluar  ose  e  kane  HEPATITIN  A.  
Per  momentin  nuk  e  dhashe  veten   dhe  bera  sikur   e  dija  se  c'ishte  Hepatiti . Tani  jam  i  qarte .
Pervec  raporteve  seksuale  a  mund  te  trasmetohet   hepatiti A  edhe  nepermjet  ujit  te  pijshem ?
P.sh   perzierja neper  tubacionet  e  ujerave   te  zeza  me  ujerat  e  pijshem   ne  Shqiperi  mund  te  ndikoje  ne  perhapjen  e  hepatitit  A  ?
Te  falenderoj   edhe  nje  here  Zani   dhe  te  uroj  gjithe  te  mirat .

----------


## Zani

Hep A transmetohet fekal oral kam shkrujt me siper.Mund ta marresh neper akshihone qoftesh  :buzeqeshje:  Nga uji i pijshem nuk besoj.

----------


## MisCongeniality

Hmmm, s'kam shume per te thene pervec ca korrigjimeve.

Sa per Hepatitin A, ka te drejte ai italiani qe te ka thene per Lindoret qe kane Hep A. Ky lloj hepatiti fitohet qe ne femijeri. Dmth. ne kopeshte dhe cerdhe. Po, transmetohet nepermjet oral-fecal route dhe si rezultat, perhapja nepermjet ujit te kontaminuar ESHTE nje mundesi shume e madhe.
E mira e ketij hepatiti eshte se shumica e pacienteve formojne antitrupa dhe keshtu krijojne imunitet per gjithe jeten (dmth, nuk u shfaqet me). 

Persa i perket Hep B, menyra me kryesore nepermjet se ciles perhapet jane SHIRINGAT (dmth, kur dy drogaxhi perdorin te njejtat shiringa ose dhe kur infermjerja shpohet nga nje shiringe) por sigurisht dhe maredheniet seksuale etj. Dhe ky Hepatit mund te coje ne CANCER te melcise, jo Hep C. Faktikisht, ky eshte kanceri i vetem qe mund te kurohet me vaksine (dmth, vaksine kunder Hep B). 

Persa i perket Hep C, ky merret prape si Hep B, por menyra kryesore eshte nepermjet transfuzionit te gjakut.

Hep E zakonisht eshte vene re ne grate shtatzena po s'dihet nga vjen. Por mendohet te transmetohet fecally-orally.

me te mira!

----------


## Zani

Ku ishte korrigjimi mis?Te puna e ujit?

----------


## MisCongeniality

> _Postuar më parë nga Zani_ 
> *Ku ishte korrigjimi mis?Te puna e ujit?*


Zani, nga toni i zerit tend, e kuptoj se ndoshta te kam fyer me postimin tim. Megjithate, te garantoj qe s'ishte qellimi im. Ca here, i perkthej fjalet nga anglishtja ne shqip dhe gjate perkthimit ato mund ta humbin origjinalitetin. Une kur fola per ca korrigjime, e kisha fjalen per "clarifications" ok? Clarifications i bera vetem qe lexuesi te marre informacionin e sakte, e jo per ego apo per te te fyer ty.

Ne mjekesi eshte veshtire te mbash mend gjithcka sepse eshte nje fushe teper e gjere dhe nese nuk i perserit rregullisht ato qe di, i harron. Dhe kjo me ndodh shpesh. Aresyeja qe i dija mire keto mbi Hepatitin eshte *jo se di me shume se ti apo dikush tjeter* por sepse kam provime ne fund te marsit dhe sapo e kisha perseritur the hepatitis panel.

Tani, nese deshiron te dish se ku ishin korrigjimet, po te them:

1) Hep A transmetohet nepermjet ujit te kontaminuar.
2) Hep B dhe jo C eshte ai qe shkakton kancer.
3) Shkaku kryesor i nje pacienti qe zhvillon Hep pas nje transfuzioni gjaku ose pas nje organ transplant eshte Hep C.
4) Shkaku kryesor i transmetimit te Hep B eshte nepermjet shiringave sepse ka komunikim direct nepermjet dy gjaqeve.
5) Hep E shikohet ne grate shtatzene.

Pikat 3,4,5 jane clarifications dhe jo korrigjime. Ti kishe fol mjaft ne detaje per hepatitet, vecse une mendova t'i shtoj disa gjera klinike dhe konkrete.

Dhe njehere, te kerkoj falje nese te kam fyer in any way.

Me respekt,
Miss Congeniality

----------


## Zani

Kur sme ke fyer perse te ndihem i fyer?
Per pune saktesie te pyeta.
1)Per punen e ujit te pijshem po e pranoj si mundesi,megjithese jam i mendimit se transmetohet me teper nepermjet zarzavateve e frutave te palara,ose ta palara mire.
2)Per kete pike une mendoj qe Hep C shkakton me lehte cirroze te melcise dhe si pasoje rrezikshmeri me te larte per karcinome hepatocelulare sesa B.
3)Kjo pike me duket e gabuar,te pakten per Shqiperine.Prevalenca e HepB eshte gati 2 here me e larte se ajo e Hep C.Keshtu qe ka me teper rrezik te marresh B sesa C.
4)Une medoj se marredheniet seksuale jane rruga kryesore e transmetimit per vete faktin se jane shume me te shpeshta se transfuzionet apo cpimet me te njejten age ne kohen e sotme.Tek te droguarit eshte ashtu sic thua ti.
5)Per Hep E nuk di gje.


PS. Ne ketu diskutojme dhe shkembejme njohurite e nuk mburremi kush di me shume.Mire Mis?  :buzeqeshje: 
Shendet e te mira

----------

